# All dialects: feminine verb + indirect object suffix



## Eternal student

Hello everyone,

I'm interested in how exactly (including with stress) verbs are pronounced in different dialects when they are 3rd person feminine singular past tense and have the indirect object suffix. For example:

قالتلها

Am I right in saying that in Cairo Arabic this would be pronounced 2alt*il*ha (bold underlined indicates stress)?

And is 2aal*ti*la right for Damascus Arabic? Or should it be 2aa*li*tila?

I'm also interested to know how this works out in other dialects!

Thanks a lot.


----------



## analeeh

_2aalt-*él*la_ or _2aalt-*él*ha _is the normal Damascus form, yeah. The _-et_ suffix is often reduced to just _-t_ before suffixes beginning with a vowel in certain Syrian dialects, and maybe some Lebanese ones too. This only happens when the resulting form is not identical to other forms, though (so _2aalt-élla_ is fine, but you get for example, uhh, _jarrab*ét*-élla_).


----------



## rayloom

2āletlaha or 2alitlaha in Cairene Arabic. 
2āletlā in Damascene Arabic (if I remember correctly). 
Gālatlaha in Hijazi Arabic


----------



## Hemza

Hello,

In Moroccan, you have either '2aaletlha', 'qaaletlha' or 'gaaletlha' (this latter is more spread). I think it's the same for other Maghribi dialects.


----------



## Eternal student

Thanks everyone. To clarify, in Cairo Arabic, is it _liha _or _laha _as a suffix or can it be both? E.g. is:

قاللها

2al*la*ha or 2al*li*ha?

Thanks!


----------



## davoosh

I think in Gulf Arabic varieties both _gaalat laha_ and _gaal(a)t ilhaa_ are used. Maybe a native can confirm.

I have a feeling قال لها might be shortened to _gaall(ə)haa_. I'm not sure about Egyptian dialects.


----------



## apricots

In Palestinian I think it is:

2alat-*i*lha the preposition attracts the stress and shortens the alif. 

Fingers crossed that elroy doesn't come along and tell me I'm wrong


----------



## elroy

apricots said:


> Fingers crossed that elroy doesn't come along and tell me I'm wrong


  You're not entirely wrong; see below. 





> 2alat-*i*lha the preposition attracts the stress and shortens the alif.


 I think this is used in some regions, but the most widespread pronunciation is "2a*la*tilha" (or "2a*lat*la" for speakers who drop the "h").  

You're definitely right about the alif being shortened.


----------



## apricots

That is how I wrote it first and said it in my head but then second-guessed myself! 

2ult-*il*ha 
2al*at*-ilha

Got it.


----------



## Eternal student

Thanks a lot for the Palestinian information! What would 'she said to you' be in Palestinian (or any other dialect for that matter)? 2alla*til*lak or 2al*la*tilak?


----------



## elroy

apricots said:


> 2ult-*il*ha
> 2al*at*-ilha


 


Eternal student said:


> What would 'she said to you' be in Palestinian (or any other dialect for that matter)? 2alla*til*lak or 2al*la*tilak?


 "2a*lat*lak" (I think some regions use "2ala*til*lak")


----------



## analeeh

elroy said:


> You're not entirely wrong; see below.  I think this is used in some regions, but the most widespread pronunciation is "2a*la*tilha" (or "2a*lat*la" for speakers who drop the "h").
> 
> You're definitely right about the alif being shortened.



Ahh yes - _2aal*ét*-la_ also exists in Syria, and is probably more common than _2aalt-*él*ha._


----------



## Eternal student

elroy said:


> "2a*lat*lak" (I think some regions use "2ala*til*lak")



Thanks. But am I right that you would say 2ul*til*lak for 'I told you'? It's interesting how the competition for stress plays out differently in different dialects.


----------



## apricots

2ult-*il*lak is correct for Palestinian.


----------



## Eternal student

Thanks again. While we're at it, what about:

قالتلكم/قالتلكن


----------



## apricots

My instinct is 2al*at*-ilkom


----------



## elroy

apricots said:


> 2ult-*il*lak





apricots said:


> 2al*at*-ilkom


 Both correct, in case you needed confirmation.


----------



## analeeh

In the Syrian dialects I'm familiar with - and it seems this is true of Palestinian too - there are two sets of these pronouns, one used after double consonants and one used after single consonants. The former all have _il-_ as their initial segment (_-illak, -illek, -ilna_ etc) with a doubled l if the pronoun part of the suffix (_-ak, -na_ etc) starts with a vowel and a single l if it starts with a consonant. The latter, if the 'pronoun' part of the suffix starts with a vowel, only have _-l-_ (the ones where the pronoun starts with a consonant still have _il-_), so you get _-lak, -lek, -ilna_ etc. That's why you get for example:

_béD*réb*-lak yaah_

but

_Darab*tél*lo yaah
_
For some speakers _-a_ and _-on_ with dropped h still act as if they have a consonant at the beginning (so you get _-illa, illon _consistently) but for others they don't, so you get variation between _-la_ and _-illa, -lon_ and _-illon_.


----------



## Eternal student

Thanks for all the input everyone. I really appreciate it.


----------



## tounsi51

In Tunisia

قالتلها qaltelha


----------



## cherine

Eternal student said:


> Thanks everyone. To clarify, in Cairo Arabic, is it _liha _or _laha _as a suffix or can it be both? E.g. is:
> 
> قاللها
> 
> 2al*la*ha or 2al*li*ha?


As far as I know, only the first is correct Cairene Arabic, while alliha/allihe is فَلاَّحي (rural?).


----------



## Schem

Gālatlah (masc. Gāllah) in Gasseemi and North Najdi Arabic.


----------



## alpharabbit

Schem said:


> Gālatlah (masc. Gāllah) in Gasseemi and North Najdi Arabic.



But I heard hat North Najdis say gālay instead of gālat.


----------



## momai

In my region we say qālitla .


----------

